# 3/4 Inch fittings for Andale taps



## sean83 (27/5/14)

Hi

Been at it redoing an old kegerator fridge. I have a cheap aluminium font on top of an older model kegerator (the curved door variety). I have two side basher style andale taps that I have lock in fittings for. The lock in fitting generally screw directly into the andale fonts however I am trying to keep prices down so not looking at purchasing another andale font. I have the taps and fittings fixed to the font at the moment with a 3/4 inch locking nut but am hoping to replace that with some sort of tap connection. I have seen john guest have 3/4 inch to 6mm female adaptors that would work and I have also seen on ebay these.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-16-FLARE-to-3-4-FLARE-BRASS-ADAPTOR-FOR-REFRIGERANT-GAS-TANKS-WITH-O-RING-/291089282505?pt=AU_AirConditioners&hash=item43c645f5c9&_uhb=1

Was wondering if this would get me through in a bind, and also does anyone in Brisbane area have something similar or know of something that has worked for them. POssibly purpose built fittings from andale, or a site sponsor.

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers Sean


----------



## sean83 (28/5/14)

Bump? Any ideas?


----------



## barls (28/5/14)

Female Adapator - Thread 1/2" BSP x OD 5/16" (8mm)
this is the standard one we use but they come in all sizes.


----------



## donttouchstevesbeer (31/5/14)

Andale in melb has second hand fonts for $50 not sure if qld is the same


----------

